
We have a new way to compress text files, watch a stream of its implementation - fabricnature
https://www.twitch.tv/fabricnature
======
fabricnature
Its hard to get traction huh. :( Anyway I just uploaded some teaser files in
hope to intrigue!
[https://github.com/fabricnature/index_1337](https://github.com/fabricnature/index_1337)

------
fabricnature
The stream will start today (Friday) somewhere around 10:30 Pacific Time, or
17:30 UTC, or 19:30 Paris, or 02:30 Tokyo (Sat.!). We will be available to
answer questions, hear from you, and just talk later on today.

